# radiology cpt help



## cdecristofaro (Jun 13, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding a cpt code for a diagnostic ultrasound. The tech did a soft tissue ultrasound on a patient's back right side. i have looked at each decription and am having no luck in finding the appropiate code for this procedure. Any suggestion?? 
Thanks.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 13, 2008)

*response to radiology cpt help*

ultrasound...back....try 76800



cdecristofaro said:


> I am having a hard time finding a cpt code for a diagnostic ultrasound. The tech did a soft tissue ultrasound on a patient's back right side. i have looked at each decription and am having no luck in finding the appropiate code for this procedure. Any suggestion??
> Thanks.


----------



## cdecristofaro (Jun 13, 2008)

I did see that cpt code but my only concern w/ this code is that it indicates spinal canal. The ultrasound we performed was soft tissue of the back? This is why i am having such difficulty. So what do you think?


----------



## Susan Carter CPC (Jun 25, 2008)

We have come across this issue in the past and there isn't a specific code for Ultrasound soft tissue of back. we use the unlisted ultrasound code 76999.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 26, 2008)

Typically, a specific body organ, area, or sytem is being looked at. What was the order for the ultrasound? Also, what does the report indicate was looked at and found?


----------



## claudiak (Jun 12, 2009)

*Cpt code for ultrasound soft tissue back????*

Good Afternoon, 

Did you ever decide on a cpt code for this ultrasound soft tissue back?  I am having the same situation and I agree with you that 76800 states ultrasound spinal contents and that is not what was done 

Did you use an unlisted code or something else.  Please help[ if you have any info. I was told that the CSI Navigator said to use 76705 us abdomen single organ limited but isn't that only for the abdomen or liver or gallbladder?

I would appreciate any info you could share.

Claudia K, CPC
Networker


----------



## TamaraM (Jun 8, 2011)

*Upper back 76604 & lower back 76705*

Code 76705 (Ultrasound, abdominal, real time with image documentation; limited [e.g., single organ, quadrant, follow-up]) is appropriate for this lower back ultrasound.

You might be surprised to discover these other not-so-obvious anatomy/code pairings that CPT Assistant supports:

• chest wall, upper back: 76604 (Ultrasound chest [includes mediastinum], real time with image documentation)

• pelvic wall, buttock, perineum: 76857 (Ultrasound, pelvic [nonobstetric], real time with image documentation; limited or follow-up [e.g., for follicles])

• upper extremity, axilla, groin, lower extremity: 76881/76882 (Ultrasound, extremity, nonvascular, real time with image documentation).


http://codingnews.inhealthcare.com/coding-challenge/radiology-coding-education-is-76705-ok-for-back/

hope this helps for future readers!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 8, 2011)

Although the code descriptor states “abdominal” and not “back,” CPT Assistant (May 2009) clarifies that 76705 is appropriate for a lower back or abdominal wall soft tissue mass ultrasound. Hope that helps!


----------



## pacosta1 (Jun 8, 2011)

At our radiology practice for an us of the back we use 76880 or now its 76882. And 76800 we see were this code is usually only reimbursed for patients 5 and under.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 8, 2011)

Upper Back 76604-52

Lower Back 76705

as per ACR


----------



## TamaraM (Jun 13, 2011)

In my opinion 76882 is for extremities not back.


----------



## kpride (Jun 20, 2014)

This was very helpful  Thank you TamaraM


----------

